# قروض ميسره



## korkosh911 (11 أكتوبر 2011)

*تقسيط بطاقات سوا 5000 + 10000*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


لدينا قروض ميسره بمبالغ بسيطه 5000 - 10000

لمن لديه الرغبه الاتصال على الرقم الموضح ادناه

تحياتي للجميع

0565710999​


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (11 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: قروض ميسره*

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------



## جنان الخلد (12 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: قروض ميسره*

بالتووووفيق لك يااارب ....


----------

